# Gli scoccia o lo scoccia?



## Maximus99

Verbi come scocciare, stufare, seccare non dovrebbero avere un doppio utilizzo, cioè sia intransitivo che transitivo, proprio come succede con verbi come "interessare"?

Vi pongo come esempi queste due frasi:

A- Gli scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.

B- Lo scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.

La differenza tra queste due frasi è minima, perché il soggetto logico delle frasi è chiaramente "che tu stia lì/stare lì", mentre ciò che cambia nella prima è la presenza di un complemento indiretto (gli), forse definibile anche come soggetto grammaticale, mentre nella seconda abbiamo un complemento oggetto (lo).


Sui dizionari non viene riportata la forma intransitiva dei suddetti verbi, ecco perché  ho il dubbio che la "A" sia sbagliata.


Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una felice serata


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maximus99 said:


> A- Gli scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.
> 
> B- Lo scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.


Si usa "gli", non "lo". "Gli stufa ..." comunque non mi sembra molto diffuso (e neanche "lo stufa...").


----------



## lorenzos

Maximus99 said:


> A- Gli scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.
> 
> B- Lo scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.


Lo stufa stare lì.
Lo stufa che tu stia lì.


----------



## Maximus99

lorenzos said:


> Lo stufa stare lì.
> Lo stufa che tu stia lì.


Cosa c'è di strano nella frase con la proposizione soggettiva esplicita?
Mi riferisco a "che tu stia lì", che costituisce il soggetto della frase(proposizione soggettiva esplicita), così come "stare lì", che sarebbe invece una soggettiva implicita.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> Cosa c'è di strano nella frase con la proposizione soggettiva esplicita?


Probabilmente il fatto che ''stufare'' significa stancare. Dunque quello che faccio io mi stanca (cioè io mi stanco di fare qualcosa), mentre ''quello che fai tu mi stanca'' non ha molto senso o comunque non suona bene.
Al posto di ''lo stufa che tu stia lì'' io direi ''gli scoccia/secca che tu stia lì''.


----------



## giginho

Maximus99 said:


> A- Gli scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.
> 
> B- Lo scoccia/secca/stufa stare lì/che tu stia lì.



Solo una precisazione, spero che non sia ridondante: la coppia di frasi contenute nel punto A non vogliono dire la stessa cosa (idem per la coppia in B).

Gli scoccia che tu stia li = a lui infastidisce che tu stia li
Gli scoccia stare lì =  lui si infastidisce per il fatto che lui debba stare lì


----------



## lorenzos

A quanto detto da Bearded si può aggiungere che sarebbe accettabile
_- Si è stufato che tu stia lì (a guardarlo mentre lavora).
- Lo ha stufato vedere che tu stai lì (a non fare niente)._


----------



## Olaszinhok

_Stufare_ nel senso di seccare/dar fastidio è piuttosto comune nel linguaggio familiare e informale, per lo meno delle mie parti. Dovrebbe tuttavia essere panitaliano, in base a ciò che sostiene il Treccani.
stufare in Vocabolario - Treccani.


----------



## Maximus99

bearded said:


> Probabilmente il fatto che ''stufare'' significa stancare. Dunque quello che faccio io mi stanca (cioè io mi stanco di fare qualcosa), mentre ''quello che fai tu mi stanca'' non ha molto senso o comunque non suona bene.
> Al posto di ''lo stufa che tu stia lì'' io direi ''gli scoccia/secca che tu stia lì''.



Ah, quindi non è un errore quel tipo di costruzione con una soggettiva esplicita (non infinitiva)?

È una questione di come suona e non suona?
Se è così è chiaro.


----------



## bearded

Maximus99 said:


> quindi non è un errore quel tipo di costruzione con una soggettiva esplicita (non infinitiva)?


No, a parte il significato (col verbo eventualmente appropriato ''suonerebbe'' meglio) secondo me non è un errore.



Olaszinhok said:


> _Stufare_ nel senso di seccare/dar fastidio è piuttosto comune...


Oh, io avevo sempre pensato che ''stufare'' derivasse da ''stufo'' (familiare per ''stanco'': _sono stufo/stanco di dovermi sempre alzare tanto presto per andare al lavoro../ con le tue insistenze mi hai stufato/stancato.._). Quello di ''seccare'' mi sembra un significato - per così dire - secondario/'derivato'.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Quello di ''seccare'' mi sembra un significato - per così dire - secondario/'derivato'.


A quanto pare vi è stato un passaggio semantico, analogo a quello di seccare. Dal Treccani:


> *2.* In senso fig., spec. nell’uso fam., stancare generando senso di sazietà, o di noia e fastidio (con passaggio semantico analogo a quello di _seccare_): _il pesce non mi va più_,_ mi ha stufato_; _anche il cibo più buono alla fine stufa_; _mi ha stufato con le sue continue lamentele_.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> A quanto pare vi è stato un passaggio semantico


Un passaggio poi non tanto grande, mi sembra (Treccani: stancare generando senso di sazietà). In tutti gli esempi dati, 'stancare' secondo me starebbe benissimo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il passaggio semantico è da intendersi *dal senso di sazietà a quello di fastidio e di noia.*


----------



## bearded

Be', se vogliamo essere precisi la parte della  frase del Treccani ....''o di noia e fastidio'' dipende sempre da ''stancare generando senso di..''.  Dunque sempre di stancare si tratta (e confermo che per me, se c'è un ''passaggio'' semantico, è molto piccolo).


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> _Stufare_ nel senso di seccare/dar fastidio è piuttosto comune nel linguaggio familiare e informale


Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, almeno credo, ma tu diresti "_Lo stufa che tu stia lì_"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


lorenzos said:


> ma tu diresti "_Lo stufa che tu stia lì_"?


corretto o no, credo che non lo direbbe nessuno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, almeno credo, ma tu diresti "_Lo stufa che tu stia lì_"?


Sono espressioni molto legate all'uso. Per esempio la frase citata non è per niente idiomatica ma non avrei particolari problemi a dire: "Lo ha stufato (il fatto) che tu stia sempre lì". O anche "Che tu stia sempre lì dopo un po' stufa".


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Su questo siamo tutti d'accordo, almeno credo, ma tu diresti "_Lo stufa che tu stia lì_"?


Non credo, più al passato, come diceva Pietruzzo.


----------



## Maximus99

Grazie a tutti per le risposte 😁
Volendo però ricapitolare:
Dovrei dire "lo stufa stare lì", "gli secca stare lì", mentre invece col verbo scocciare posso usare entrambe le soluzioni, sia quella con complemento oggetto (transitiva) che quella con complemento di termine (intransitiva).
È giusto il ragionamento o c'è qualcosa di erroneo?


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, potresti dire anche "_lo scoccia essere osservato mentre lavora_" ma mi pare più idiomatico "gli scoccia...". 
(per il Treccani, _scocciare_: "2. fig., fam. Importunare, disturbare, infastidire, dar noia, seccare (per ellissi di un originario _scocciare i coglioni_, che era in più evidente sinonimia con _rompere_)


----------



## Maximus99

Sul dizionario però ho trovato un esempio col dativo:
_*-Mi secca chiedere aiuto *_
L' esempio penso sia col "mi" accusativo e non dativo, visto che è riportato nella sua accezione transitiva.
In #19  mi è stato confermato che seccare vuole il complemento di termine, stufare il complemento oggetto e scocciare può reggere entrambi.
A questo punto mi viene il dubbio pure per stufare, ovvero se possa questo doppio utilizzo come transitivo o intransitivo.

Adesso però sono confuso 😕


----------

